

Show HN: Multiplayer Tetris built in 48hrs - andrewnez
http://nko2-forward.herokuapp.com/

======
CharlieA
For about two minutes I fell in love with this.

And then someone started repeatedly stacking blocks in any game I played to
force a loss. And there was nothing I could do. Me and my teammates' beautiful
castles of tetra...destroyed.

Find a way to fix that, and you have an amazing game on your hands. <3 it.

\---

EDIT:

So after playing a little more, and getting more acquainted with the game, I
can add that I love the dynamic that multiplayer adds to it--especially when
you have six or seven other players and you're all trying to space yourselves
out evenly, and you sometimes have to cross the whole map, putting pieces in
and fitting them around with other people--I had some people do some
(incredibly good) anticipation of my moves and vice versa--it felt
surprisingly cohesive as a team game for something that used to be such an
individual effort.

I have a note about the IP of Tetris, because I seem to recall reading that
they're: 1) quite strict about the licensing of the game and 2) adamant about
the rules and structure of the game when they do give permission for it to be
used.

I love Metris, and for a 48 hour project I think it's awesome--I also second
the feedback given by Jarred, particularly for ghost blocks where my tetra-
block will land, and the movement: holding down keys.

~~~
kilburn
Were you able to actually clear lines?

I have been playing with a pair of colleages and when we finally got the whole
thing ready for a tetris clear... the lines stood there laughing at us! :S

------
Jarred
I love Tetris, so I can give you a bit of constructive criticism here.

\- I don't want unlimited space for the blocks to move.

\- I have no idea how this is multiplayer

\- I should be able to press spacebar and the block goes down all the way at
once

\- I should see an outline of what the block will look like on the bottom, at
it's current position and rotation

\- Movement is weird - I should be able to just hold right or left arrow and
it go several blocks over, versus repeatedly hitting the arrow keys.

\- Change the key to rotate the block to something else that isn't an arrow
key

Check out the Tetris games over at <http://tetrisfriends.com> for a good
example. If you can make one without ads and with a better workflow it could
be very fun/useful.

I hope that helps.

~~~
eric-hu
I've played many other versions of Tetris that use up as rotate, but besides
that, you read my mind.

I went back and tried a second time. This is multiplayer because everyone
connected to the site plays on the same map (I think? I saw one other person
connect while I played).

~~~
anonova
The problem with using the up arrow as the rotation key is that you can only
rotate it in one direction. Typically Tetris allows you to rotate both
clockwise and counterclockwise using two different keys/buttons.

------
MJR
It was fun until someone joins your game and sabotages is by stacking blocks
straight to the top. It happened in all the games I played. Nice app though.

~~~
DamonOehlman
Agreed - nicely built app with an incredibly easy way for people to troll :(

------
darinpantley
This game doesn't work for me in Firefox or IE... I see a block but it doesn't
move and I can't move it. What now?

EDIT: Aha! It only breaks if I enter a Twitter username.

EDIT2: Nevermind. It stops working after awhile. The score moves, but I see no
new pieces.

------
gburt
Change the name. Metris is just asking for the owner of the Tetris trademark
to come after you (and they are quite well known for defending their trademark
actively).

------
hartror
Worked great on Chrome[1] for a couple of minutes with a few players then
crashed with the broken tab icon.

[1] Chrome 11.0.696.57 running on Ubuntu 11.04 32bit.

------
matusz13
Something might be done to vary the pieces. My first nine pieces were all the
same shape, the following 5 were the same and so on.

------
skadamat
Is this all built in Rails?

~~~
bgentry
looks like it's built in Node.js as part of the Node Knockout competition.

